# Shots from the show...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Went to one of the last local shows of the season Sunday.....hard to categorize the Tempest so i put it in "muscle car" not there to win but i like seeing what others are doing. It's also nice to know that something i threw together in my garage over a winter can sit next to some of these rides and not look out of place. I did end up winning free lunch at a local diner (covered the 20.00 registration and then i won the 50/50 raffle for 176.00. they sold the ticket by an arm lengthfinger to finger....i told her i wanted my armlength think i got 6'4" worth of tickets and it was one of the last three that won....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet rides and congrats! The next two months is car show season here, it's just starting, woo hoo.. 
They had a Superbird, too sweet!
Congrats on the award and 50/50 always helps!
Did they have a beer tent? Thats a northern thing, don't have them here in the deep south, but should!
OH, your car looks great.. Are you sick of hearing that yet? Hell no..
Your car is really fine and can hold it's own anywhere, you did good, results are probably better than you thought..


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Beautiful Tempest...congrats on the prizes!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Walt.....I really dug the Harley pickup....may keep my eye out for an old GMC stepside to drop the spare 455 in. That superbird was original and used as a pace car for a year at Bristol i believe. mostly Mopars there only Pontiacs were me the burgundy Goat and a 67'firebird.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That's the perk of living up north, and near detroit, bunch of guys that built cars, know cars and have had them forever.. And stored them in the winter, hopefully. WI shows are more fun than FL shows..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep Jet, and with the limited season we take them out and drive them every chance we get....in the summer there is a major cruise almost every weekend now, all the communities have embraced it as a way to bring some business in. Our economy here is and has always been driven by the automobile... i live in a pretty rural suburb and the local ice cream parlor gets 120 cars every week on a thursday night for their show.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My car has been in the garage since may, except around the block.. Now, there's 6 show in the next couple months within 300 miles. Wish we had local cruises, but we don't.. Not willing to change temps for shows, so I'll stay here. Southern FL is way better.:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

can't blame ya....:rofl:, wishin i woulda got out when the getting was good. Winters are for repairs and modifications....LOL. The car loves the 60 degree temp in the morning though. And i find at the shows the ladies like the blue.....say its a "pretty car"...LOL. And also get the line from "my cousin Vinnie" about the Pontiac Tempset alot. what i really get a kick out of is parking it at the store and never fails i will watch someone walk out and just stop....walk over to and around the car...and yes it came out better than i could have hoped a year ago, Recieved it on the car hauler Sept. 10 of last year....


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I live in Indiana and I think the best car show we have in the state is this weekend. It's the James Dean car show in his Fairmount, which is Dean's hometown, and I have been a few times and it's a total blast. They have a huge led sled following and always some great rat rods and of course plenty of muscle cars. I don't think I came close to seeing them all last year.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

take the camera Needlz, dont need to be Pontiacs to be cool....heard from friends in Indy that was a big show....maybe next year the Tempest will venture farther out on the open road.....:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Brian!

There's a show 10/1 within a stone's throw of my house. I don't think there's any way I can have it together enough by then but it'd sure be great... I got the taillights and rear trim on last night, plus got my "poor man's" VOE system hooked up and working with the control I made that's an imitation of the original.

I buffed out the trunk and rear edges of the quarters a little more. Those were the first areas I did when I started buffing so I was very cautious. After having done the whole car now it's easier to know how far I can go and still be safe. The edges of the trunk lid and quarters where the trim pieces go needed a little more work before installing those pieces.

Did you install your own glass and headliner? I've heard that getting a headliner right is hard so I've been waffling about whether or not to tackle that job myself, but heck -- I've done everything ELSE on this car so far...

Bear


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Lookin good as always. Some nice rides in that neck of the woods.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i did the headliner Bear....never took any glass out. You can do it all you need are a bunch of the big binder clips from Office max...basically you get the rods in theres a little secret to cutting the ends of the rod loops so it does not pinch the material, you want to cut a slit about a half inch from the end of each rod when centered and pull the rod ends through there. Once you get your rods in place and pivoted up to the roof (may have to cut a slit in the rod tube where the clips hold it to the roof so it does'nt bunch also). start at the front and clip it to the trim rail with the binder clamps from the center out and around to the back this will get it centered and start to stretch it. keep manipulating and tightening until it lays nice (will still have a few wrinkles). work your way around with contact cement and brush both edges as you remove one clip at a time around 5-6" sections work middle of the windshield out and around to the back glass. Before you start lay your headliner material out in the sun for a few hours to get any wrinkles out. When your stretched any small wrinkle can be worked out by spraying distilled water on them from a mister and blow drying to smooth it out....i have a instruction page around somewhere i will look in my files. I have the early 66' one that stretches all the way down the roof pillars that was the major PITA, but it looks classy without the cardboard wings.....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey!...Brian, my 67 had the cardboard wings....just for that comment, I'm gonna upholster them in leather and put a tweeter pod in each one!:cheers :rofl:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Hey!...Brian, my 67 had the cardboard wings....just for that comment, I'm gonna upholster them in leather and put a tweeter pod in each one!:cheers :rofl:


One of the coolest headliners I ever seen was made from leather, it was just flat out sexy!! :cool


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> i did the headliner Bear....never took any glass out. You can do it all you need are a bunch of the big binder clips from Office max...basically you get the rods in theres a little secret to cutting the ends of the rod loops so it does not pinch the material, you want to cut a slit about a half inch from the end of each rod when centered and pull the rod ends through there. Once you get your rods in place and pivoted up to the roof (may have to cut a slit in the rod tube where the clips hold it to the roof so it does'nt bunch also). start at the front and clip it to the trim rail with the binder clamps from the center out and around to the back this will get it centered and start to stretch it. keep manipulating and tightening until it lays nice (will still have a few wrinkles). work your way around with contact cement and brush both edges as you remove one clip at a time around 5-6" sections work middle of the windshield out and around to the back glass. Before you start lay your headliner material out in the sun for a few hours to get any wrinkles out. When your stretched any small wrinkle can be worked out by spraying distilled water on them from a mister and blow drying to smooth it out....i have a instruction page around somewhere i will look in my files. I have the early 66' one that stretches all the way down the roof pillars that was the major PITA, but it looks classy without the cardboard wings.....:cheers


Binder Clips!!! What an incredible idea!! I can see how that would allow you to work with it and take as much time as you needed to get it right. 

What specific cement did you use, and how fast does it "grab" to the point where you don't have to worry about it coming loose on you while you're working?

If you can come up with that instruction sheet I'd be MOST appreciative.

Very cool - I think you just convinced me to do this job myself. You've earned your "pay" for the day - take the rest of the day off :lol:

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I used regular contact cement...with a small flat brush....just coat rail and the inside of the liner with a swipe and hit with blowdrier to tack it up then used a small bondo spreader to wedge it in the channel and tighten (will not tear or mark the material) when you put the piping on that basically holds it in place.

E being an early 66' i had the choice....the original was the early version so i stuck with that, would have preffered to do the 66-67 with the ears for the ease, but once i got it tight i really liked the look of the full stretch although it was a pain to get all lined up because of that. good idea on the tweeters....DO IT!!

And yes a full leather would be neat, would worry about it breathing though ....these are right after install it has actually shrunk out most of the wrinkles from being in the sun i still have to hit it with water and blowdrier, just been a bit lazy as the car goes lately (working my A** off)


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just too cool.

When you did yours, did you have the seats in or out? Seems like "out" might make it easier to move around... I'm really thinking I'm going to tackle this - maybe today.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

better with them out also if you have the glass out it will be easier....good luck, not hard just time consuming......:cheers

here go bear


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Sir,

Well, I'm gearing up to do it. Just got back from picking up contact cement, throwaway brushes, a gazillion binder clips...

Glass is out. I keep finding recommendations on how to get the wrinkles out before starting the installation. I'm wondery why it woudn't work to just throw it on the ironing board and iron them out?

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if you do bear do it from the back side on low heat.....vinyl and hot metal surfaces sometimes don't agree...i just laid mine in the sun for a few hours


----------

